# Donor Photos



## NatalieJW (Dec 6, 2016)

I have already selected a donor and purchased 5 vials, but right now im contemplating changing my donor to one with no photo, basically im concerned that having a photo albeit a baby photo i might draw comparisons to the potential likeness of any possible children, so the any single moms out there who have used a donor with a photo how did you handle this situation if it arose or not? Thank you x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

When pregnant I used one of those app things that predict what your child looks like based on yours and his photos! Big mistake. Lo looks nothing like it!

But it caused me angst. 

I then vowed not to look at his pic again.

Then as lo arrived and grew into own person and looked very much like me I was less "sensitive" to it. And as time moves on I'm less "bothered" by anything relating to the donor, I suppose the donor is totally detached as he's so removed from the lo growing in front of me. And getting pregnant the donors vital. But once pregnant less so. After birth they're not really important, lo is here! (Not trying to negate the amazing thing that the ds has helped me to achieve!)


I'm sure lo does have some of the donors looks but I will never really know as the focus is only on MY family as that's what I know.

Would I have changed it? No because it's a small thing. But it could be a big thing for my lo IF I ever told my lo about their heritage for them to have at least one photo - my donor is totally anonymous.


----------



## NatalieJW (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you, im glad to hear it becomes less important, i have decided that the photo will remain anonymous to family members accept any children should they be interested, i have also selected an open donor so i need to appreciate that any children might want that access


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

😊

I think where any donors are used these issues suddenly seem so significant! But it honestly does lessen!


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Natalie, I'm 34+2 weeks pregnant and had IVF using the clinics own sperm bank where no pictures were offered, all that was important to me was hair/eyes colour, weight and height!! To me I don't mind what he looks like just as long as I have a healthy baby! It did help when another member of staff scanned me at the clinic who was in charge of the sperm donors said he was good looker, well dressed and very well spoken! 

Before I had IVF I tried at home inseminations using cryos, photos were never important to me and as a single women to it wasn't vital to try and match to a partner. Good luck on what you decide to do!! X


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi
I know how you feel. I didn't get to see photos of donor but was happy just to go with being a good match. I was sent a pen portrait of both donors, which I liked. The sperm donor had written that he didn't want people to think he was big headed but he had been told he was good looking. I believe he was right, but this wasn't the important factor for me, as I have constantly been told my gorgeous son is beautiful and he was always taken for a girl as a baby, despite being dressed in boy's clothes! He does indeed look like a little angel with golden curls and big blue eyes. His sister so far looks like him so we'll see. I was just happy to get a healthy baby! I've been told as well that he looks like me - although he obviously can't, but maybe the match was good!
Good luck with your decision


----------

